# Yay or Nay?



## krinksta (Mar 27, 2012)

What do you guys think? I think it might give the back a more agressive look. But for $50, not sure I want to try this out. Has anyone done this?

Rear Tail Lamp Garnish Moulding Painted 4 Color 2008 2012 Chevy Holden GM Cruze | eBay


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

nay because its not really noticeable and doesn't really add to much, i had a hard time trying to figure out what it was. plus i don't like covering factory paint , cause if you remove them the paint won't fade underneath.


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

I vote nay!Thats just my personal opinion.


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Honestly, I say yay. Our lights remind me of the shape of the G6 taillights and after I had driven tat around for 5 years, I'm tired of them. Though I would like to see more pics of these just to make sure it was a good purchase for $50..


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> nay because its not really noticeable and doesn't really add to much, i had a hard time trying to figure out what it was. plus i don't like covering factory paint , cause if you remove them the paint won't fade underneath.


It looks that they overlay only on the lamp assembly. Not on the paint at all. If they had Autumn Mettallic color I might be interested but $50 for a vinyl sticker seems high. Im sure you could find a vinyl company here in USA to make them for less.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

50 times nay. I'm sure you could find a way to do it for a third of the price if not less. Us black Cruzes can do it for about $6.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I saw these shortly after I bought mine, but I'm not sure if they look too ghetto. I am a sucker for some minor chrome accents. For the same cost, it definitely changes the back of the car:


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I saw these shortly after I bought mine, but I'm not sure if they look too ghetto. I am a sucker for some minor chrome accents. For the same cost, it definitely changes the back of the car:


Nice


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

maybe plasti dip the chrome???!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I saw these shortly after I bought mine, but I'm not sure if they look too ghetto. I am a sucker for some minor chrome accents. For the same cost, it definitely changes the back of the car:


Nah, stay away from this bro! Don't mess up your nice car with this cheap ghetto look!


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

I like.. I say yay to the decals. Although 50.00 is steep the pin striping and clear coat give it a more factory look over just a single piece of vinyl. To me, if done righ and matching paint color it looks like something a dealership would do as an MCE to change the looks.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

OMG I've been looking for something like this for the longest time. I absolutely hate how the tail lights bubble down. I even tried to vinyl it myself but it looks like crap without that red stripe. It's genius to have that! Strongly considering these now eventhough $50 is steep. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nay to all 
makes the car look cheap


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Nay to all
> makes the car look cheap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


T

....the car is cheap. LOL


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I saw these shortly after I bought mine, but I'm not sure if they look too ghetto. I am a sucker for some minor chrome accents. For the same cost, it definitely changes the back of the car:


Looks very ghetto to me. 

To the OP: I say nay. It will resemble a Sonata if you do that.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

mabzmuzik said:


> Nice


Ditto. Nice tail lights. I like reading CRUZE(or whatever it says) in Chinese tho. Where can you buy that? LOL


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> T
> 
> ....the car is cheap. LOL



Correction, the car is inexpensive but its definitely not cheap.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

op, a cheap upgrade to your tailights is grafxwerks vinly overlay they look great and there cheaper. ALso made in MURICA!!!!!







[/URL] cars 028 by burns760, on Flickr[/IMG]and what it looks like


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Nay all the way.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Katee228 said:


> Though I would like to see more pics of these just to make sure it was a good purchase for $50..


I think it's a good thing but on darker Cruzes, like the black one. On a white one like mine looks strange. A buddy in Poland told me a few months ago he was gonna get this. I'll get in touch with him and see if he got it, and will post his pics if he did.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> op, a cheap upgrade to your tailights is grafxwerks vinly overlay they look great and there cheaper. ALso made in MURICA!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I'm checking out your pics on Flickr...and lemme ask you, there's a pic on there's a pic Cruze 012 and there seems to be a blue light, sort of like a corner light coming out of the headlamp.....or is it painted blue? what is that?? Or am I seeing wrong??


----------



## matt638 (Oct 15, 2012)

naayy


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

On my Celica I used a red overlay to cover the ugly yellow turns on the tails. I can always spot that Celica around town because of the all red taillights. A guy in Cali makes any sort of overlay you can think of. I had a thread on here last year sometime gauging interest for overlays but didn't receive much of a response. On the Cruze I actually like the clear turns fitted with the Philips Silvervision bulbs to get rid of that yellow bulb.


----------

